# Continental 2-for1 business class



## thinze3 (Mar 29, 2009)

About onec every three months I get a mailer from Continental OnePass asking me to apply for the Chase Continental Airlines credit card. I usually just  toss them without reading, but this time I actually opened it.

It states that I will receive:
25K FF miles with my first purchase
5K more is I sign up an authorised user
2 Presidents Club passes each year
waiver on your first bag fee
*2 BusinessFirst tickets for the price of one*  
(when paying with the card)

Has anyone evr received 2-fo-1 business class tickets? This can be an incredible value if it is true.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 29, 2009)

ONe thing to check though is if the Business Calss Ticket can be bought in any class of service or only a full fare unrestriced ticket.


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 29, 2009)

Are there different classes of Business Class????


----------



## djs (Mar 29, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> Are there different classes of Business Class????



Much like Coach fares, there are multiple fare buckets for Business and First Class.  Some of these may have restrictions like they can't be changed, or need to have been purchased a specific number of days in advance.  

Sometimes it's even possible to purchase a First Class ticket for less than a "Full Fare Coach" seat.  I've even heard of instances where it was less miles to get a First Class ticket than a Coach ticket (in this instance all the "saver" seats in Coach would have been taken requiring double the miles to book an award seat in Coach.

In a way, I guess airfares are like timeshares in that most likely no two people pay the same amount for the same thing.


----------



## NJDave (Mar 30, 2009)

It often costs more with the special.  For example, with the 2 for 1 special, the flight below to Rome cost $8,362.  Without the special, it costs $1,998 for each ticket.  The return used for each flight was July 10th.  The discount code is bf2for1.

Nonstop flights from $8,362 

Depart: 5:20 p.m. Fri., Jul. 3, 2009 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty)  Arrive:
7:45 a.m. +1 Day  Sat., Jul. 4, 2009 
Rome, Italy (FCO)  
Fare Class: BusinessFirst (A)
Promotional Offer Applied  


Nonstop flights from $1,998

Depart: 5:20 p.m. 
Fri., Jul. 3, 2009  New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty)  Arrive:
7:45 a.m. +1 Day Sat., Jul. 4, 2009 
Rome, Italy (FCO)  
Fare Class: BusinessFirst (A)


----------

